# Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....



## michael_42de (15. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen.....
Heute möchte ich mal wieder eine Frage stellen an die Koi Fans........
Also......Im März kamen meine Kois aus der Winterruhe an die Oberfläche des Teiches. Sie nahmen auch zögerlich das erste Futter auf, dann tauchten sie wieder ab......
Jetzt, im April, (das Wasser hat 20 grad) wo ich Pumpe und Filter wieder angestellt habe, das Wasser klar wurde halten sie sich nur noch am Grund auf. Kommen garnicht mehr hoch an die Oberfläche. Verkriechen sich richtig am Grund und bewegen sich kaum. Ich sehe sie kaum. Es ist so als wenn ich keine Kois mehr hätte.

Ich habe die Wasserwerte gemessen. Die sind O.K.
Ist es möglich dass morgens in der frühe, wenn ich noch schlafe evtl. ein __ Reiher sein Unwesen treibt?....(Meine Vermutung, habe aber noch keinen gesichtet) Die Anzahl der Kois ist aber noch da.
Ich bin schon drauf und dran einen ca. 30cm hohen Zaun um meinen Teich zu ziehen. (hoch genug?)........
Was tut man nicht alles für die Flossenträger.....

Viele Grüsse
michael_42de


----------



## rainthanner (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....*

Hallo, 

ob das am __ Reiher liegt? Ich glaubs nicht.  

Wie groß sind die Fische?
Hast du alle Leitungen inkl Filter vor Wiederinbetriebnahme ausgespühlt? 
Miß die Werte PH, Kh, Temp, Nitrit und O² nochmal und stell sie bitte hier ein. (Werte von früh-morgens, mittags, abends)

Möglich wären schlechte Umweltbedingungen wie: 
Ph-Schwankungen
Sauerstoff am frühen Morgen
__ Parasiten
Temperaturschwankungen

Gruß Rainer


----------



## michael_42de (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....*

Hallo Rainer...

Danke für Deine Antwort......Also ich habe vier Kois von ca. 20 cm und 3 Kois von ca. 10cm.
Ich habe heute die Werte gemessen:

Ges. härte     morgens 6 grad d         mittags 8 grad d      abends 5 grad d
KH                   "       4 grad d             "      5 grad d           "    6 grad d
pH                   "        7,3                   "      7,6                  "    7,7
NO2                 "         0                     "       0                    "    0
NO3                 "         0                     "       0                    "    0

Gemessen habe ich mit Teststreifen der Fa. Gardena.

Die Kois liegen am Grund und rühren sich nicht bzw. bewegen sich nur sehr wenig. Sobald ich ans Ufer trete schrecken sie auf, flitzen durchs Wasser um sich sofort wieder an der tiefsten Stelle zwischen Pflanzen zu verstecken. Sie sind regelrecht verschreckt, und das schon seid ca. 3 Wochen. Fressen nichts.(Wie lange halten die das eigendlich aus? zumal im Winter ja auch nicht gefüttert wurde)

Könnte da nicht doch ein __ Reiher im spiel sein? und was dann?

Abends bildet sich am Wasserfall weißer Schaum, der am Morgen zu einer grösseren Menge angewachsen ist. Im laufe des Tages geht dieser wieder weg. Ich glaube es liegt wohl an den Bakis die ich beim Start des Filters zugegeben habe.

Den Filter und die Schläuche habe ich vorher nicht gereinigt weil ich dieses schon im letzten Herbst bei der Stlllegung der Anlage gemacht hatte.

Ich bin Gespannt auf Antwort, denn Kois die ängstlich sind und sich verkriechen sind ja wohl nicht das wahre.

Gruß

michael_42de


----------



## andi (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....*

moin michael

kauf dir mal tröpfchentest von jbl
da kannst du besser ablesen 
nitrit no2 von 0 glaub ich nicht 
und nitrat no3 von 0 schon gar nicht
das kann einfach nicht sein
kauf dir einen ammonium nh3/nh4 test und teste dein wasser 
ammonium wird durch nitrosomonas bakterien zu nitrit und dies wird durch
nitrobacter bakterien zu nitrat
um den ph wert musst du dich nicht sorgen der ist ok
test ammonium ich denke der ist zu hoch

gruß andi


----------



## Heiko H. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....*

Hi Micha,

für die Schaumbildung könnte ein erhöhtes Eiweißaufkommen verantwortlich sein.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## michael_42de (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....*

Hallo Heiko, hallo Andi.....

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten........OK, ich werde mir dann mal einen anderen Wassertester besorgen........wird aber etwas dauern.......

Bis dahin bestehen die Probleme weiter hin......grundliegen, hecktisches rumschwimmen bei Annäherung, nicht fressen .......was mache ich denn gegen Eiweissschaum und ist er schädlich für meine Kois?

Viele Grüsse

michael_42de


----------



## andi (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....*

moin michael

warte nicht zu lange 
das bringt nichts
nicht fressen ist bei den temperaturen die wir haben nicht normal
teste dein wasser umgehend und untersuche deine fische 
sonst kann das in die hose gehen

gruß andi


----------



## Dr.J (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....*

Hallo Michael,

wie sieht es mit streunenden Katzen und Hunden aus der Nachbarschaft aus? Können die vielleicht die Kois verschreckt haben?


----------



## sigfra (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....*

Hallo Michael..

bezüglich deiner Wasserwerte...

nehm einfach ein Glas mit Deckel... unter Wasser damit und befüllen und auch unter Wasser verschließen... und ab damit zum nächsten Zoogeschäft...
die ermitteln dir normalerweise sämtl. wichtigen Wasserwerte und die kannste dann hier einstellen...
das geht eigentlich am schnellsten...


----------



## algenschreck (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....*

Hallo,

meine Kois fressen und sind putzmunter. Nur ab und zu liegen sie am Teichgrund kerzengerade und ohne einen Muks. Meistens in einem kleinen Algenbett eingewühlt. Aber immer nur für 10 min oder so. Manchmal auch gar nicht. Die Laichen doch nicht ab oder? Zumal die letztes mal so ein Theater am Teichgrund verbrachten und an der einen Stelle wie die verrückten mit dem Maul rumgewühlt haben. 
So sind sie wie jedes Jahr , nur das mit den Pausen ist neu.

Gruß 
algenschreck


----------



## michael_42de (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Kois verkriechen sich am Grund.....*

Hallo Jürgen, hallo Frank.....

Also ich habe heute ein Glas Teichwasser zu unserem hiesigen Zoofachhandel gebracht. Das Ergebnis: PH 7,7, Nitrit 0 und all die anderen Werte auch OK.....

Die meinten auch dort das wohl eine Katze bzw. ein __ Reiher am Werk war, zumal mir auch einer von den 10 cm Kois fehlt 

Jetzt habe ich einen Elt. Zaun um den Teich gespannt und hoffe der Sache mit den Räubern Herr zu werden......

Gefressen haben sie seid ca. 4 Wochen nichts mehr, aber sie kommen ja auch nicht hoch, und wenn sie mal etwas höher steigen ist äusserlich an ihnen nichts zu erkennen. Sobald ich mich ihnen nähere tauchen sie wieder ab.

Wassertemperatur 21 grad.........

Viele Grüsse 

Michael


----------

